# second guessing myself..Will this be enough room? added pic of shed



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am hopeing this will be a big enough area for my 2 nigerian dwarf girls...I was going to go bigger but decided a the last minute not to.  I can pull the middle fence post in the back and extend the area another 30 ft. back or will this be enough?  What do you all think? :/

Sorry had to fix the picture...  Here is a better one:







Here is a pic of the actual structure...goats will be in the Red half:


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Photobucket was really trying my nerves this morning!!!!  I finally got it fixed.  Hope you can see the image now and its not so big!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks big enough to me


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 2, 2012)

You all get a lot of snow?  I don't know if 4x8 is enough shelter space in the winter?  We have adult goats that stay in calf huts all winter by us, but we do sometimes have to shovel a path to the water and feed, But the snow will normally melt in a couple of days. Or if it is really bad I will feed them in the calf hut for a couple of days.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

oopse...typo...That was suppose to be an 8x26 foot shed  NOT 8x16...  The goat area is 8x12 all open.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't see the picture myself. Sounds like enough space for just 2 nigerians though. We probably have about the same space and have 3 mini goats. They have a dog lot for shelter 10x10x6 that we have covered with tarps, then a lot that is probably 8x12 (I may be wrong, haven't measured it) or so to run around in. They are happy and healthy.

ETA: Ok I can see the picture now. Definately looks like more than enough space for 2 nigerians.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

the image will eventually show up...LOL  photobucket is being dumb today.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 2, 2012)

Since goats have a fairly short lifespan ... what are you going to put  this structure/ pen to use for when these goats are no longer here ?  Chickens, normal goats, sheep, cattle, horses ?  I would plan ahead and build it large enough the first time just in case you need it  ...


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I use to house my chickens ...  I was the owner of sassy silkies..but I no longer breed and raise the silkie chickens...We plan on breeding the goats so there will always be goats in there for many years to come.  The person we are purchasing them from will be breeding them for us in december and any time we want in the future for a small stud fee.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 2, 2012)

That sounds better. LOL. When building, don't forget airflow.   or it will get really humid in there, when you close up for the night.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Its an existing structure...It had chickens in it and has good ventelation but no drafts.


----------



## Bryan99705 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great but you never seem to have enough room


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 21, 2013)

You have enough room.

Your housing is more than adequate for two goats.


If you start keeping babies though, your fenced area can be expanded later.


----------

